

Great Computer Programming Quotes - zengr
http://www.devtopics.com/101-great-computer-programming-quotes/

======
joshuacc
From the guidelines: _If the original title begins with a number or number +
gratuitous adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10
Ways To Do X" to "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when
the number is meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

~~~
Apocryphon
Computer Programming Quotes?

------
imd
Bills Gates never actually said 640k should be enough for anyone. Also, some
of the quotes ("I think there’s a world market for about 5 computers") make
more sense in context.

------
dexen
Different style, same matter: Epigrams in programming, by Alan Perlis:
<http://www.cs.yale.edu/quotes.html>

Take the ``1. One man's constant is another man's variable.'' -- it basically
foresaw the refactoring as we know it today.

------
rg3
Some nice quotes in there. Minor mistake: the end of the world quote,
referencing the year 2038 problem, gets the number wrong. The date is in UTC,
and it's 2^31-1 seconds, not 2^32.

